# Blu, Blue, Electric Blue



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

That's the colour of my er... watch (sorry Mr Bowie).

I don't do ebay very much but a while back something caught my eye and I took a gamble. The pics were pretty poor and the description short and vague so I was hoping this would put most people off bidding. It did.

Well after an almost 2 week wait today it finally turned up, hurrah!

So with no further ado here's my latest, an early to mid 70's (at a guess) Longines Ultronic. For those that don't already know, these are powered by the same movements as Omegas f300 an ETA 9162 tuning fork movement.





































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

So am I happy? Hell yes . It's in great condition for its age, the dial is iridescent and blue (which I love), and having the original bracelet is a lovely bonus and suits the watch perfectly. At 41mm sans crown wide they're a well proportioned watch that sit very comfortably on the wrist too.

But the thing I like the best are those floating markers, they're just so cool, why don't more watches have them?










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Gary,

Don't know what you got it for - but it was worth it :thumbup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoa! That's a cracker Gary :wub: You certainly know how to find them - gorgeous pictures (as usual) too :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I saw that or another watch with similar hour markers ... really really nice, good score. Congrats. :envy:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats a belter-top watch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that is gorgeous. The blue dial is stunning. Nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

So, so nice!

I have it's cousin with similar blue iridescent dial, but brushed out from the centre, not one direction as yours:

(requires a bit of imagination with my photography)










Great find. Love the bracelet too.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice. Very nice. 

...and more Agent Orange quality pics, too!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nicely understated watch - classy with it! :yes:

You changing your forum moniker to "Agent Blue?" :lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

MarkDavey said:


> Whoa! That's a cracker Gary :wub: You certainly know how to find them - gorgeous pictures (as usual) too :thumbsup:


What Mark said! - You're right about those markers too B)

Paul


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks guys 

One thing I hadn't really thought about until I wore this is just how legible it is. Unlike a lot of Omega f300 that suffer a bit from from SHS (short hand syndrome) the Ultronics minute and seconds hands almost touch the indices. That combined with the polished floating markers make it incredible legible at a glance. Oh and the sword hands catch the light really well too.

A Q&D wrist shot taken yesterday.










Still wearing it today and I even wore it all last night despite the constant hum, oh how I suffer for my art :lol:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

But the thing I like the best are those floating markers, they're just so cool, why don't more watches have them?

Gary

I've just noticed my Sunday Old Watch also has floating markers...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

All that blue...







Must....Take....Cold....Shower....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry about that Mike but in fairness there are a few clues in the title as to the blue content 

Draygo that's a very nice Lanco, does the second hand sweep under the markers? If they do that's very cool.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry Gary...I think this Longines dial is a tiny bit cooler... 

Taller hour batons for those hands to pass under and....lume set into the dial :notworthy: .

And if I showed the movement to all the recent newbies, it would blow them away. :rofl:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

You know, sometimes Paul you can really go off people









Got to begrudgingly admit that the Ultra-Quartz knocks mine in to a cocked hat though (limps off, muttering).

Go on post a pick of that amazing movement, nothing like a Monday morning meltdown for the newbies I say. Did you manage to get it running in the end?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

All Longines are cool...even yours







. I keep thinking of splashing out on a Longines Comet....yellow dialled one, but they're fetching quite a lot of money these days...



Agent orange said:


> Did you manage to get it running in the end?


Funny you should ask...I was just thinking about them after your initial Blu, Blue, Electric Blue post. Over the last 3 years, I've bought 4 or 5 of these watches in various states of dis-repair. The problem is the coil on these...it is extremely easy to damage it, so whereas I have six or seven movements, I think I only have 3 good coils.

One is running...sort of...and the vibration (note: I do not use the word "humm") is like nothing you have ever heard before. The others are just waiting for me to find the time...:sadwalk:

Here you go:










And the coil / torsion bar:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> Sorry about that Mike but in fairness there are a few clues in the title as to the blue content
> 
> Draygo that's a very nice Lanco, does the second hand sweep under the markers? If they do that's very cool.
> 
> ...


...afraid not! Not tall enough


----------

